# Pyestock - Feb 2013 - Pic Heavy



## UE-OMJ (Feb 25, 2013)

You know how you have that one place on your to-do list, and it's been there for years but you've just never gotten round to doing it - for me this is *Pyestock*. 

Finally, I had the chance to get there, 'A Little Feisty' (who I'd never met) had arranged a visit and I was lucky enough to have been invited. I wasnt going to turn this down, so off we headed...

I was a bit apprehensive, I usually explore either solo or with people I know. This one was a bit of a leap of faith as I was going with 4 people I'd never met. Ok, we all meet new people but we tend to start on easy, local sites, not dangerous places with secca patrolling and a fairly high risk of getting hurt. But the day went well, all people in the team worked well together, supported each other and I felt as if I was in good company.

'A Little Feisty' definitely loves this place, and made a great guide. Thank you 



> National Gas Turbine Establishment
> 
> The National Gas Turbine Establishment in Fleet, part of the Royal Aircraft Establishment, was the prime site in the UK for design and development of gas turbine and jet engines
> 
> ...




The site is HUGE, and security patrols in 4x4's very regularly, this visit we only managed to see 3 of the buildings, but we got out without being caught so a return trip is still available if we want to. Towards the end the secca car was hanging around near us as if they were onto us, so getting out when we did seemed the logical thing to do.

My photo style isnt HDR - I try to keep it honest and true to life as much as possible, most Pye photos I see from here are HDR and processed, so hopefully this is a nice change of pace... The one thing the photos dont show is the sheer size of the place, everything is MASSIVE, pipe work that you could drive a car though, pipes and cables everywhere, nuts as large as tennis balls and one of the largest spanners I've ever seen!!!



On the way in...

























Building 1 - The Air House
























































































Notice the person in the distance taking a photo - this shows the size of this one building...














On to Cell 4...













































Finally, Cell 3...























We found the 'ON' switch 









And on the way out again....






















Thanks for looking 

.


----------



## shatners (Feb 25, 2013)

Absoultely superb! Amazing pictures, really nicely done.

Im plotting and scheming to get a look at this place


----------



## Happyshopper (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like you saw the highlights anyway, anything else is a bonus. If you like tunnels cells 1 & 2 are worth a look and there's a lovely control room in the power station building, if you do end up making a revisit anyway. 

There's a new secca team now that have been hired by the demolition firm so get it done if you want it people.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pics!

Was happy to oblige - glad you enjoyed it . . . and any excuse for a revisit on my part 

Pye is just one of those places that I think has to be seen to be truly appreciated, as no matter how good the photos are, they never quite convey the true size and scale of the place . . . and once inside you can't help but then try and imagine how it looked and sounded when it was active. It is sad to see how much damage the metal thieves have done - no matter how inevitable, but it still has so much to give and so as long as it's still possible I'll continue to get my fix of this place . . . Mr Cornwell has a lot to answer for! 

Happyshopper - was good to meet you too on our way out


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

This Pye always amazes me,and something new to see everytime,great photos.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 26, 2013)

Some great shots here mate, especially loving the externals


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow... defo not have this scale of things where I'm from... would love to visit this place


----------



## Happyshopper (Feb 26, 2013)

a_little_feisty said:


> Happyshopper - was good to meet you too on our way out



I was wondering if it was one of you guys 

I had the most relaxed visit ever - stroll in, mooch around, stroll out again. No subtlety, no ninja skills, and saw no sign of anyone else for 2 hours! It's much more pleasant when you're not worrying about getting caught and spoiling someone else's explore, solo ftw!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Happyshopper said:


> I was wondering if it was one of you guys



I was the guy stood to your right, Feisty was to your left


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2013)

Fantastic pics dude, nice honest write up too. Hats off to ya!


----------



## Asylum Sneaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Great pics. Love that air house


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 26, 2013)

Great! I really must get my 'arris in gear and do this place!!!


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 26, 2013)

Stunning pics , you caught the place well, glad you finally got to do it !


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

The sad thing is we've really only scratched the surface. Below is the Pyestock map, and circled is the part we explored. SOOOO much more to discover....


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 26, 2013)

I still can't get my head around the scale of this place! Fantastic report.


----------



## jordimussol (Feb 26, 2013)

Drove past that roundabout just this afternoon... looks like some people use the land adjacent to it to walk their dogs.


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great set of images there my friend!!

Go on admit it, you were tempted to go HDR really?


----------



## a_little_feisty (Feb 26, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> The sad thing is we've really only scratched the surface. Below is the Pyestock map, and circled is the part we explored. SOOOO much more to discover....



Haha . . . I sense that my "tour" has spawned another fellow Pye bore


----------



## nelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Excellent shots Steve



UE-OMJ said:


> The sad thing is we've really only scratched the surface. Below is the Pyestock map, and circled is the part we explored. SOOOO much more to discover....



TBH you saw most of the best bits


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

Great stuff mate. looks a proper adventure in here , getting plans afoot to see this soon


----------



## MrDan (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely one on the list.
I knew this place was big but seeing that map blew my mind aha.
Liked this one very much


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice shots there! its always daunting meeting up with new people and its great when everyone gets alongs.Got to see this place


----------



## whodareswins (Feb 27, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> .



I'm glad to see some of our Santa shenanigans still remain!


----------



## Happyshopper (Feb 27, 2013)

whodareswins said:


> I'm glad to see some of our Santa shenanigans still remain!



There another costume plus some gold tinsel in Cell 4 too


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, this in cell 4...


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 28, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Definitely one on the list.
> I knew this place was big but seeing that map blew my mind aha.
> Liked this one very much



you wasent intrested when i first mentioned it!!!


----------

